

Sending Gists in Gmail - bradavogel
https://mixmax.com/blog/github-email-how-to-embed-gists-in-gmail

======
nedrocks
I think I fall somewhere on the spectrum between detaro and avree. There are
times where embedding content into emails is incredibly simple (I do it all
the time with screenshots rather than sending links that require auth.)
However I also find that a link to a gist can be easily forwarded. An API like
IFTTT or Zapier tried to solve this problem but clearly does not cover all the
bases.

I really like the solution Mixmax has here because it is the best of both
worlds. A link to a gist quickly turns into embedded content not requiring
auth or navigating to a new page, increasing my already bloated tab count.
Nice job!

------
wldcordeiro
Looks cool but it'd be so much nicer if it wasn't only a Chrome plugin.

It really sucks that Chrome is becoming the monoculture of the web. People
make plugins for it only and target it first for development. The web isn't
just Chrome!

~~~
0942v8653
Definitely. I am continually surprised by the amount of people on HN, which is
full of libertarians, who use Chrome.

------
avree
In what world would I want to add an extension to GMail and deal with mail
client rendering of code rather than just sending someone a link to a Gist?

Is sending code snippets over e-mail very common?

~~~
bradavogel
It's very common to send snippets directly in email. Here's an example
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/meteor-
talk/IL-I1KBA...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/meteor-
talk/IL-I1KBAx8Y)

Mixmax is a more general email "apps" platform, so expect to see many more
"apps" like this on the way. Today you can send polls, Q&A surveys, tables,
slideshows and more, directly in email.

------
detaro
A standardized API that can be embedded into many mail clients would be great
for this sort of thing.

~~~
bradavogel
Yup! That's what we're working on a Mixmax - an SDK that makes embedding rich
interactivity in email easy. Best of all, there is nothing proprietary about
the HTML email it produces. We hope to have our SDK standard adopted by other
mail clients also. Stay up to date with our progress at mixmax.com/blog

~~~
detaro
Interesting and nice to hear, because it is completely invisible on your
homepage. Just "Here is our GMail product".

